# Track screws



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry everyone, I'm sure this has been discussed previously but I never seem to have much luck with the site's search function. I was assembling some USA track this weekend for an indoor application and like many of you, I think, struggle to keep the screws on the driver while "finding" the holes. The screws do not seem to be magnetic, I'm guessing they're stainless, so magnetizing the driver was not helpful. What tips do you have to offer for easier assembly.

Fumbling and bumblingly blindly yours

Robert


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know what the USAT screws look like, but with the Aristocraft screws I use a bit of the wax they are secured with to the undersides of the ties. Those are hex headed Allen type screws. The wax provides a weak suction fit. 
For other kinds; rubber cement should give enough grip to start them, Super glue 'could' be used if that driver is the one to tighten them all the way, super glue is brittle to sideways force, so set the screw and snap the driver off. Downside will be a partially filled hole/slot, an exacto blade can fairly easily break out the glue. Cured super glue is highly flamable and I've used fire to clean out the old glue, but not near plastic ties.... held in tweezers. Because of the partially filled hole it would be hard to use a different driver, to set them tight 

I hope this helps. 

John


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

I put a little LGB conductive grease on the screw heads and it works to hold long enough to put the screws or track connectors in.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

The best tip I have heard of and used successfully is to scrape the head of the screw over a glue stick, The tiny bit of glue in the head holds it on the driver very well. 
Paul


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

You might take a look at the Wiha tools.

Wiah - MagicRing Hex Screw Holding[/b]


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

When I'm putting in track screws, I'm soldering jumper wires across the joints so always have soldering paste at hand. A little paste on the tip of the screwdriver holds those pesky screws on just fine.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Put a paper plate under the joint so when you slip you can find the blasted screw it easier!!


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

...and for more difficult operations you can hold back the little screws with a narrow-cutted paper. Put the screw through, and hold it on the driver by holding the two tails of the paper on the driver...bit difficult to describe for a stranger... 

Frank

btw:
are there good tie screws or tie-nails...and plates to buy??? anywhere?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Little dab of grease will do ya on the end of the wrench. Later RJD


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, this place, site, is ridiculous. In just a blink of an eye, I've got several great suggests. mLs.com is the best! Thanks guys. Off to finish assembly.

Robert


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a glue stick like kids have in school.


----------

